# ξομπλιαστά κουλούρια



## crystal (Feb 26, 2009)

Φτιάχνονται στην Κρήτη. Εναλλακτική ονομασία «κουμπαροκούλουρα». Βγαίνουν σε διάφορα μεγέθη, δίνονται στους κουμπάρους σε γάμους και βαφτίσια κι είναι στολισμένα με πουλάκια, λουλούδια, κομπολόγια κλπ. Τα στολίδια γίνονται με ζυμάρι πάνω στο κουλούρι. Δείτε ένα εδώ. 
Το βλέπω παντού μεταγεγραμμένο, αλλά θέλω να βρω και μια περιγραφική απόδοση, η οποία να δίνει στον αγγλόφωνο να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται. Κάτι που να τονίζει ότι είναι στολισμένα επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται για ειδικές περιστάσεις. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## crystal (Feb 27, 2009)

Σε στιγμή έμπνευσης, τα βάφτισα decorated rolls. Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2009)

Για περιγραφή: an ornate ring-shaped loaf (αυτό που οι Γάλλοι ονομάζουν couronne).
a ring-shaped loaf embellished with dough ornaments.

Προβέντα τη λένε σε άλλα μέρη την κουλούρα του γάμου, αλλά δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται η λέξη (provenda?).


----------



## crystal (Feb 27, 2009)

Στην Μακεδονία, η «κουλούρα» είναι αυτό που σπάνε οι γυναίκες στο κεφάλι της νύφης μερικές μέρες πριν τον γάμο. Υπάρχει ακόμα το έθιμο (αν δεν τους κάτσει η νύφη, επιστρατεύεται μικρό παιδί). Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με κουμπάρους, πάντως.
Thanks, Nickel!


----------

